# YT



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m gonna start a YT channel for my chickens 



https://youtube.com/channel/UCAjLzwXwyapfWoWxfOJv-QQ



Go subscribe


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Nice but no videos?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Nice but no videos?


Didn’t have time yet


----------

